# Hop in the tub by him/herself?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I answered "other" as she's just starting to grasp the concept!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kuddles & Nemo both love the tub! They will sometimes even sleep in it!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson will get in when I tell him to. Sometimes he will stick his head in and drink water while we're in the shower but not very often.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Kuddles & Nemo both love the tub! They will sometimes even sleep in it!


awww that's cute!! You need to get a pic of that!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna seems to understand it is all for getting her clean. I was quite surprised though that she is so good LOL. She was running around the muddy yard and slipped. I brought her in and had to give her a bath on my own- she was nervous being put into the tub, but once in let me wash her and stayed put the whole time the water was on!!

Now getting out and covering the bathroom with water was a whole different story !!!:


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy likes the side of the tub when we get out of the shower, or my feet, but I dont think he would get in on his own.. I have a scardy dog..


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson will get in when I tell him to. Sometimes he will stick his head in and drink water while we're in the shower but not very often.


LOL... Geddy is persistant about that! She almost always tries.. and comes out with wet head everytime! Also, when I'm having a bath she's in there lapping up the water... trying to save me from drowning I think lol! :


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Sienna seems to understand it is all for getting her clean. I was quite surprised though that she is so good LOL. She was running around the muddy yard and slipped. I brought her in and had to give her a bath on my own- she was nervous being put into the tub, but once in let me wash her and stayed put the whole time the water was on!!
> 
> Now getting out and covering the bathroom with water was a whole different story !!!:


LOL... the getting out and towelled is the BEST part... just ask any golden


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, Putz LOVES the tub - any water. Just turn on the water and tell him time for a bath and he's IN!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Kzwicker said:


> Murphy likes the side of the tub when we get out of the shower, or my feet, but I dont think he would get in on his own.. I have a scardy dog..


He's just a baby now... he'll gain confidence as he grows


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lovestofly said:


> Yep, Putz LOVES the tub - any water. Just turn on the water and tell him time for a bath and he's IN!


hehehe... true goldie at heart!!!! Gooooood boy!!!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

lets just say when hes of a mind to but most of the time if you try and get him upstairs in the day he runs the other way cos he knows whats going to happen when he gets there


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... maybe he needs treats in his bath!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy has always not liked bathtime. One of the few times she's growled at me was when I was trying to coax her into the bathroom to give her a bath. That was a long time ago.

Now she understands she has to, when I say it's time. She still doesn't like it, but she'll just hop right in the tub now. Of course, that's once we get in the bathroom. Before she comes in the bathroom, she always tries a quick maneuver into a far corner of some other room


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, all of my dogs get in the tub on command, and do not leave it, or shake off, without command.

Commands are:

Tub!
Shake Off!
And "Okay!" and their name, my permission words to exit anything (car, house, tub, a crate, the gate at the dog park, etc)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy has always not liked bathtime. One of the few times she's growled at me was when I was trying to coax her into the bathroom to give her a bath. That was a long time ago.
> 
> Now she understands she has to, when I say it's time. She still doesn't like it, but she'll just hop right in the tub now. Of course, that's once we get in the bathroom. Before she comes in the bathroom, she always tries a quick maneuver into a far corner of some other room


Really... another golden that doesn't like bathwater?? Guess she likes it nice and calm... like at the lake. Geddy loves it best when it's fallin' from the tap and splashing all over!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I answered other.

Jasper hates, hates, hates baths. He is the sweetest, most obedient golden you could ever meet. But he had demodex right after I signed the adoption papers. He had to go through 8 weeks of Mitaban dips. I did the dips myself because he is such a timid guy. It entails washing the dog really well with a specific shampoo and then sponging this terrible medicine all over his body (it smelled really bad to me, so I am sure it was 1000 times worse to him). His body would absorb it so he would feel icky afterwards, plus I had to immediately put him in a crate to air dry. He hates the crate, too.

So on Sunday it was bath day for the dogs. Jasper was doing his passive resistance. He refused to take one more step towards the bathroom and refused to look at me. I had to pick him up and carry him into the bathroom. Poor guy!

Danny will not get in the tub. I lift him in and he generally stays in. He refuses to look at me the entire time I am bathing him.

Jasmine would get in the bath, but she can't because of her hips. She even gives me kisses while I am washing her.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> LOL... the getting out and towelled is the BEST part... just ask any golden


Carson will jump in ok...but he's not a huge fan of the bath to be sure. He just stands there all hunched up with his tail between his legs. As soon as the water is off, he's out and shaking all over me, and the bathroom walls! :doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes, all of my dogs get in the tub on command, and do not leave it, or shake off, without command.
> 
> Commands are:
> 
> ...


Shut Up!!! Are U serious??? They won't shake until given the command LMBO!!! How in the heck did you ever teach that one??


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

fostermom said:


> I answered other.
> 
> Jasper hates, hates, hates baths. He is the sweetest, most obedient golden you could ever meet. But he had demodex right after I signed the adoption papers. He had to go through 8 weeks of Mitaban dips. I did the dips myself because he is such a timid guy. It entails washing the dog really well with a specific shampoo and then sponging this terrible medicine all over his body (it smelled really bad to me, so I am sure it was 1000 times worse to him). His body would absorb it so he would feel icky afterwards, plus I had to immediately put him in a crate to air dry. He hates the crate, too.
> 
> ...



oh poor poor Jasper... that must have been just dreadful!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson will jump in ok...but he's not a huge fan of the bath to be sure. He just stands there all hunched up with his tail between his legs. As soon as the water is off, he's out and shaking all over me, and the bathroom walls! :doh:


awww poor Carson... I'm fairly certain that treats are in order! :


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awww poor Carson... I'm fairly certain that treats are in order! :


He ALWAYS get's a treat afterwards. Plus a good brushing out....which he LOVES!!!! It's just so sad though....he looks at me the entire time I'm bathing him like he is so humiliated.... Breaks my heart everytime.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh poor poor Jasper... that must have been just dreadful!!!!


It was! More for him, but pretty traumatic to me, too. But he would have been even more stressed if I left him at the vet all day long after his treatments. He is such a gentle soul.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Guess she likes it nice and calm... like at the lake.


No, she just likes water with FISH! I'm sure if I put fish in the bathtub during bathtime, she'd be much happier !!


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Muffin would, if she could.
The first years she was with me I had a shower. On getting home I would say "muffin shower" and she stepped in and stood very relaxed while I showered her. But then we moved to a new place, with a bath and the bath was on the 2nd floor, so she could not go upstairs all dirty.
My bathroom is on the ground floor now, with a bath which is quite high, so she cannot jump in nor can I lift her. 
She showers in the garden now


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell has been climbing in the tub since she was just a little pup. It wasn't very graceful though.  And several times she got stuck half in and half out. She used to climb in and bark and bite at the faucet trying to get it to turn on. Took her a while to figure out how to get out though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loves getting in the tub. Beau cant jump in the tub but once in he doesnt mind.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy will sometime jump in to hide or if she exercised a lot outside. I think she got that from when she was a little baby and she would get dirty a ton every time she went out. We didn't have grass on our lawn until she was about 9 months old, so it was a lot of baths.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz will hop in on his own... and sometimes he hops into an empty tub just 'cuz he can!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

No. Ellie will more than happily jump OUT though, especially if the water is still running.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London loves the tub.. Shy on the other hand.... well to get her to the bathroom and then into the tub is quite a task.. let alone trying to keep her in the tub.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah Zan likes to get into the tub all the time just randomly. Wanna know something else weird... I have had more than one dog that was housebroken and had to pee and didn't let me know... my dogs never learn to go to the door bc I walk them so often, they generally never have to unless they are sick. But I have had a few that seemed to panic, they had to go NOW and by the time I had my shoes on they'd hopped in the TUB and peed down the drain. Now IMO, that is SMART! It's happened a few times over the years, with different dogs, and I sure never taught it.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Kuddles & Nemo both love the tub! They will sometimes even sleep in it!


Are you serious?:roflmao:

Do you have a pic of that?


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I answered other because I shower the girls in the basement bathroom and there is only a shower no tub. Atlantis and Tasia walk right in but Kaylee fights me tooth and nail so I end up carrying her in and she's not light at 68lbs.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Haha. Jenny is too short, even if she wanted to!


----------

